# Windows 7 Genuine...



## Goodman (Feb 24, 2010)

It's out now & it doesn't said Genuine anymore so some of you may want to read this blog link

http://lauren.vortex.com/archive/000681.html

Damn! got to reformat...  (j/k)


----------



## TIGR (Feb 24, 2010)

On my computers, it is rare for a Microsoft OS to stay installed for 90 days without a fresh reinstall anyway.


----------



## Goodman (Feb 24, 2010)

TIGR said:


> On my computers, it is rare for a Microsoft OS to stay installed for 90 days without a fresh reinstall anyway.


----------



## DirectorC (Feb 24, 2010)

A couple of Chinese kids will have it cracked in a week.


----------



## sweeper (Feb 24, 2010)

Time for a MAC ...


----------



## Sproinket (Feb 24, 2010)

DirectorC said:


> A couple of Chinese kids will have it cracked in a week.



Or you can just decline the install of that particular update...Which is easy enough to do. Then you won't have to worry about it much unless you somehow forget and/or it gets installed somehow


----------



## Phxprovost (Feb 24, 2010)

how much do you want to bet that the actual pirated copy's don't have this feature.... I love the benefits of being a paying customer these days

and after some thought, this really does not make much sense.  Why would i have a genuine copy of windows 1 day, and then have a pirated version 2 months later?


----------



## Dbiggs9 (Feb 24, 2010)

TIGR said:


> On my computers, it is rare for a Microsoft OS to stay installed for 90 days without a fresh reinstall anyway.



Same here i never type in the key odds are i will format before i even run out of time.


----------



## sweeper (Feb 24, 2010)

The whole problem is doesn't matter if you're legit or not, if you change out hardware like most all of us do, hello black screen. 

Plus how many people have a pirated copy of Windows on a PC they purchased or "Had built" and they don't even know it.


----------



## DirectorC (Feb 24, 2010)

sweeper said:


> The whole problem is doesn't matter if you're legit or not, if you change out hardware like most all of us do, hello black screen.
> 
> Plus how many people have a pirated copy of Windows on a PC they purchased or "Had built" and they don't even know it.



1. Too true.  I have a friend who has already had to call MS twice to get re-activated.

2. Too many.  It sucks for the buyer, but MS is in the right for wanting to track down these builders who cut costs by installing pirated software on client computers.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Feb 24, 2010)

I heard it was possible to actually remove the whole genuine validation or whatever system by way of a certain program. Not like I'd know anything about that though *coolface*


----------



## Asylum (Feb 24, 2010)

Yea that update is sitting in my list of updates right now.
Update for Microsoft Windows (KB971033)
Think ill skip that 1.


----------



## MRCL (Feb 24, 2010)

Yikes, I believe that update got installed on my PC. 
But they can check in on me all they want, they can't pull any info from a shut down PC, HAH!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 24, 2010)

I feel like switching to Linux now...


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 24, 2010)

Asylum said:


> Yea that update is sitting in my list of updates right now.
> Update for Microsoft Windows (KB971033)
> Think ill skip that 1.



Surely, at some point, they will 'force' this update on us? ie, unless you install "Update for Microsoft Windows (KB971033)", program (enter name here) will not run. etc etc...


----------



## Mussels (Feb 24, 2010)

i saw this win update earlier. it doesnt install by default (not ticked)

doesnt affect me this time around, as i've finally gone all-legit on every system i own ( you technet!)


people may make a fuss, but i've never seen a system get accused of being pirated falsely. sometimes you gotta re-activate if your system clock resets to a date older than the OS (EG, win7 doesnt like running in 2002), but it always comes back just fine - this is just to catch those OEM hacks people have been using since day 1 of vista (and now 7)


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 24, 2010)

LOL as i was reading this thread, i decided to check to see what updates were available and guess what the first one was LOL! i clicked hide INSTANTLY.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 24, 2010)

i hid mine too. i've got legit, the OS knows it.. why should i suffer 90 day checks?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 24, 2010)

I see what they are worried about but they shouldn't stand over your shoulder


----------



## sweeper (Feb 24, 2010)

I agree.... why let M$ look at your OS every 90 days. Regardless if it's legit or not. You bought the software IMO that means you can do what ever you please with it in your home. If you want to add hardware, change HDD's, put it on another HDD it's yours, why let M$ make you buy copy after copy. BS............ C'mon it costs from $110-180 for a full OEM Ultimate Edition. Don't understand if we spend the money on an OS then why can't we use it without being watched 24/7 by some Big Brother.


----------



## animal007uk (Feb 24, 2010)

I have personly been locked out by microsoft when i was using a ligit copy of windows xp, they flagged my code as already being used so banned it basicly. took me days of arguing with them to get things sorted.

If anything it was one of my so called friends that got hold of my code and used it. glad life has changed and them so called friends are no longer around.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 24, 2010)

I dont like people looking over my shoulder. But their protecting their investment. It doesnt collect personal info. It doesnt interrupt system functions or performance. Just go out and buy it instead of using the pirate bay and you wouldnt have a problem?


----------



## Frick (Feb 24, 2010)

You can choose not to install this update anyway.


----------



## Gzero (Feb 24, 2010)

Won't be installing it, not into "phone home" "updates". 


Would Microsoft really be where they are now without piracy as a side note?


----------



## PwnusMaximus (Feb 24, 2010)

/phail


----------



## Steevo (Feb 24, 2010)

Wrong thread possilby? And the fact you joined just to post in the wrong thread.

Your Phail, has sailed away on the good ship fail


----------



## erocker (Feb 24, 2010)

PwnusMaximus said:


> http://sleekupload.com/uploads/5/untitled_159.png
> 
> /phail



I think this is the thread you are looking for Mr. Maximus.  http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=116017


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 24, 2010)

Phxprovost said:


> after some thought, this really does not make much sense.  Why would i have a genuine copy of windows 1 day, and then have a pirated version 2 months later?



That's what I was thinking too? If I bought a Win7 and I activate my key how would it become a non-genuine key in a couple months? 

...and I thought pirated OS's could receive updates, so how will they get this new update to check if it's genuine I know my copy is legit, but what if for some strange chance MS screwes up and falsely accuses me as non-genuine? I don't know if that's possible or not.


----------



## Loosenut (Feb 24, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> ...I know my copy is legit, but what if for some strange chance MS screwes up and falsely accuses me as non-genuine? I don't know if that's possible or not.



Oh yes it is. The odds of this happening are slim to say the least but imagine, if you will, someone using a keygen to generate a key for their copy and it happens to be your legit key. M$ will accept the last validated machine to have that key and label any previous machine as pirated. Happened to a friend who installed his legit copy in his wife's computer without knowing he had to buy another legit for her own machine


----------



## Divide Overflow (Feb 24, 2010)

I seem to be a minority here, but I installed it on my system without much hesitation.  I honestly don't see what the fuss is about.  Windows Update or a anti-virus definition update is far more intrusive than this thing.  *shrug*


----------



## timta2 (Feb 24, 2010)

I would just like to point out that if this gets accidentally installed you can most likely use a restore point (previous to update) to fix it. At least that worked with WGA in XP. I really don't want this kind of crap running on my PC unless it is necessary or would improve performance.


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 24, 2010)

Loosenut said:


> Oh yes it is. The odds of this happening are slim to say the least but imagine, if you will, someone using a keygen to generate a key for their copy and it happens to be your legit key. M$ will accept the last validated machine to have that key and label any previous machine as pirated. Happened to a friend who installed his legit copy in his wife's computer without knowing he had to buy another legit for her own machine



I know that would be a slim chance, but my luck usually swings that way. Since I just heard about this today, I am afraid theis update may have already been installed because I have it set to auto-updates.

Loosenut-- I like how you put a $ sign for the "s" in MS


----------



## Loosenut (Feb 24, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> I know that would be a slim chance, but my luck usually swings that way. Since I just heard about this today, I am afraid theis update may have already been installed because I have it set to auto-updates.
> 
> Loosenut-- I like how you put a $ sign for the "s" in MS



 

Until Windows 7 came about, I wasn't a very big fan of Vista   Sorry, old habit


----------



## KieX (Feb 24, 2010)

If your OS is reported as a pirated copy when it isn't I would imagine your proof of purchase should be sufficient for Microsoft to "hand it back" over the rightful owner.

The biggest problem in my opinion is the ability for that update to be exploited by Microsoft for data mining. Privacy doesn't exist anymore, but I for one will disable that update if for no other reason than to make a point such policies are unnaceptable.


----------



## sweeper (Feb 24, 2010)

I just believe if I paid my hard earned money on a legit copy rather it be OEM or RETAIL then it's my copy to do what ever I want with and if I wanted to put it on my MOM's PC, so be it. It's just bullcrap that M$ has to have every PC have it's OWN $100-$200 copy of windows on it or pay to purchase a key which is just as expensive. Screw M$! I won't install it for that very reason. What if the gaming industry was the same. There would be no Game stores around. You buy a game it comes with a key and you're stuck with it till it gets tossed aside. No trading it in for another new game or letting a friend play it on his system anymore. Games run up to $60.00. If this was going on with the PS3 / XBOX360 / Wii / etc. there would be NO Game Crazy, Game Stop, or even renting games from video stores. So M$ can go stick it. Pisses me off when they feel like they have to OWN everyone's PC or have a look around to make sure they are getting every penny out of the damn public.


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 24, 2010)

KieX said:


> If your OS is reported as a pirated copy when it isn't I would imagine your proof of purchase should be sufficient for Microsoft to "hand it back" over the rightful owner.
> 
> The biggest problem in my opinion is the ability for that update to be exploited by Microsoft for data mining. Privacy doesn't exist anymore, but I for one will disable that update if for no other reason than to make a point such policies are unnaceptable.



Yes I agree, so if I already got the update (because it was set to auto) can I will romove or disable it? I am going to is my configuration to manuel updates now.


----------



## sweeper (Feb 24, 2010)

you can delete it I believe. There's probably something out there already.


----------



## KieX (Feb 24, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Yes I agree, so if I already got the update (because it was set to auto) can I will romove or disable it? I am going to is my configuration to manuel updates now.



Seems like you'll need to google for that. I update manually, so that I don't get unexpected updates restarting or borking my crunchers.

EDIT:


sweeper said:


> I just believe if I paid my hard earned money on a legit copy rather it be OEM or RETAIL then it's my copy to do what ever I want with and if I wanted to put it on my MOM's PC, so be it. It's just bullcrap that M$ has to have every PC have it's OWN $100-$200 copy of windows on it or pay to purchase a key which is just as expensive. Screw M$! I won't install it for that very reason. What if the gaming industry was the same. There would be no Game stores around. You buy a game it comes with a key and you're stuck with it till it gets tossed aside. No trading it in for another new game or letting a friend play it on his system anymore. Games run up to $60.00. If this was going on with the PS3 / XBOX360 / Wii / etc. there would be NO Game Crazy, Game Stop, or even renting games from video stores. So M$ can go stick it. Pisses me off when they feel like they have to OWN everyone's PC or have a look around to make sure they are getting every penny out of the damn public.



Normally you purchase the right to use it, not ownership. I don't like it either, but the EULA states it's one product per computer, so you either do as it says or you brake the law. They do sell multiple key bundles at discounted price on Amazon, and you always have second hand available.


----------



## Delta6326 (Feb 24, 2010)

F#$% so what happens if its installed? I was wandering why that one wasn't checked but i was in a hurry and clicked update but ohwell i got a TechNet account


----------



## Loosenut (Feb 24, 2010)

Delta6326 said:


> F#$% so what happens if its installed?
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100224/Capture0068.jpg



Look at your screenshot carefully  "To remove an update..."


----------



## Delta6326 (Feb 24, 2010)

Loosenut said:


> Look at your screenshot carefully  "To remove an update..."



hahahaha i didn't know you could do that there now its fixed, i was geting so angry for a seconded there


----------



## Loosenut (Feb 24, 2010)

I know, sometimes emotions can blind


----------



## Loosenut (Feb 24, 2010)

I guess we got lucky. I mean, look at the description of this "Important update". It looks like any other. 

Can you imagine how easy it would be to just resend this same update under another KB#? If it wasn't leaked, how would anybody know?


----------



## KieX (Feb 24, 2010)

Loosenut said:


> I guess we got lucky. I mean, look at the description of this "Important update". It looks like any other.
> 
> Can you imagine how easy it would be to just resend this same update under another KB#? If it wasn't leaked, how would anybody know?



Thanks to the internet, all it takes is for just 1 geek who reads the descriptions of OS updates to notice, and then for his 15 minutes of fame spreads his discovery over the internet.


----------



## richjordan255 (Feb 24, 2010)

i haavent seen this update as yet


----------



## erocker (Feb 24, 2010)

Loosenut said:


> I guess we got lucky. I mean, look at the description of this "Important update". It looks like any other.
> 
> Can you imagine how easy it would be to just resend this same update under another KB#? If it wasn't leaked, how would anybody know?



It wouldn't matter if you had a genuine copy to begin with. Of course, if you did have a problem down the road, Microsoft has no problems taking phone calls and fixing it for you. So really, if you didn't know and nothing happened, it wouldn't even exist and wouldn't matter.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 24, 2010)

You should worry about it.  But if you really want to know, the effects of that hotfix aren't removed just because you uninstalled it


----------



## jpierce55 (Feb 24, 2010)

What about people that buy a pc and never connect to the internet? Believe it or not some people don't!


----------



## erocker (Feb 24, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> You should worry about it.



I am not. Seriously, is there any reason I should be?


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 24, 2010)

erocker said:


> I am not. Seriously, is there any reason I should be?



agreed why should we have a problem with it? I have a genuine copy do you not have one? in that case if you get shut down thats your own fault. Maybe if enough people stopped using pirate bay it wouldnt be so expensive?


----------



## Soylent Joe (Feb 24, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> Maybe if enough people stopped using pirate bay it wouldnt be so expensive?



So have we forgotten that companies will charge what they can get and that there's no profit gained from being "fair"?


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 24, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> So have we forgotten that companies will charge what they can get and that there's no profit gained from being "fair"?



no i havent forgotten that. It just seems others have forgotten that companies that charge for their product will try to protect that product from being stolen and manipulated. Its like crying because your a car theif and the new line of cadillacs come with a standard alarm. get a job and buy one


----------



## Loosenut (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## jjnissanpatfan (Feb 24, 2010)

I learned from xp...after fresh install updated i dis-able the updates. I have the custom creative drivers and older video drivers BECAUSE those are the ones i like. Windows says only install priority updates...they made my sound drives priority and auto install to the newer crappy ones!!! I have a good security on my pc and feel safe.. using yearly with no updates. If you use windows you should know that Microsoft always screws things up on your pc when they update..i wait if i need a update then i enable it and hope for the best. I have valid windows but like my pc to work the way i like it not microsoft.


----------



## Goodman (Feb 24, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> You should worry about it.  But if you really want to know, the effects of that hotfix aren't removed just because you uninstalled it



+1
Once the "program" in Win7 is started it wont stop no matter if you remove the KB971033 or not

BTW: Looks like i may have help some people here with this update infos , i little thanks for the link will be welcome...


----------



## Soylent Joe (Feb 24, 2010)

Loosenut said:


>



I must have a special edition of Windows, or maybe it's shooped 




Spoiler



Please don't bring down the banhammer upon my face.


----------



## Loosenut (Feb 24, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> I must have a special edition of Windows, or maybe it's shooped
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sweeper (Feb 24, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> I must have a special edition of Windows, or maybe it's shooped
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Mine is Certified and I OWN IT. It looks like yours? What's the difference other than yours is not showing the M$ at the bottom and it's 64-bit?


----------



## erocker (Feb 24, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> I must have a special edition of Windows, or maybe it's shooped
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Keep on topic. We really don't care about your special edition of Windows, other than it's getting in the grey area of going against some forum guidelines.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Feb 24, 2010)

erocker said:


> Keep on topic. We really don't care about your special edition of Windows, other than it's getting in the grey area of going against some forum guidelines.



Agreed. Anyways, I actually heard about this story on 4chan about 3 weeks ago. I figured it would have made it way here sooner.


----------



## vbx (Feb 25, 2010)

My computer just installed 4 updates by itself??





And I didn't even run the update..


----------



## sweeper (Feb 25, 2010)

If it's set to download and install updates it will automatically. I have mine set to notify me but I choose what and when to download them. 

eh, I'm thinking this is getting made into a bigger situation than it really is. Everyone went through this with XP, Vista now Win. 7. So far my Copy of XP I purchased years ago has been fine and is on my Moms PC running just fine. I know many updates have been sent and many people have looked for keys also. Time will tell I guess......


----------



## Mussels (Feb 25, 2010)

Loosenut said:


> I guess we got lucky. I mean, look at the description of this "Important update". It looks like any other.
> 
> Can you imagine how easy it would be to just resend this same update under another KB#? If it wasn't leaked, how would anybody know?



before i saw  this article, i noted the update and read what it did.


----------



## vbx (Feb 25, 2010)

Well at least M$ was nice enough to make it "optional" and let the whole world know what it did.  If I owned a company and people were pirating my stuff, I would make the update silent and secret. 

Just to get a kick out of it and see how many people start bltching about how their computer isn't working normally anymore. haha


----------



## qubit (Feb 25, 2010)

animal007uk said:


> I have personly been locked out by microsoft when i was using a ligit copy of windows xp, they flagged my code as already being used so banned it basicly. took me days of arguing with them to get things sorted.
> 
> If anything it was one of my so called friends that got hold of my code and used it. glad life has changed and them so called friends are no longer around.



Sounds like Microsoft did you a favour then by activating it. You're friend stole the key and their system could detect this. This isn't their fault, but his.

Having said this, my TechNet copies of 7 activate on different hardware over the internet every time!  I'm talking about the same key on different hardware, not different keys on different hardware (you get 10 keys with a lot of products on TechNet). I couldn't believe my eyes when I first saw this. With XP, it required a phone call tediously entering numbers into the phone and the PC to activate it.


----------

